# US Daylight Savings starts



## Timmy (8 March 2009)

US Daylight Savings starts at 2 am on the 2nd Sunday in March, thats March 8, 2009*.  



*Thats 2 am local time in those states and areas that observe DST.
_"States and territories in the United States that do not observe daylight saving time include: Hawaii, American Samoa, Guam, Puerto Rico, the Virgin Islands and most of Arizona except the Navajo Nation Community."_ From timeanddate.com


----------



## badger41 (8 March 2009)

Thanks Timmy, that's useful information.

It looks like the three-year trial of d/s in Western Australia, which ends this month, has failed. Newspaper poll this weekend indicated a >55% vote against when the referendum (our 4th) is held in May. The other three also failed.

Incidentally, Perth has permanent 20-min daylight saving, as the time zone goes through Kalgoorlie. With d/s, sunrise now well after 7am.

Cheers, Badger


----------



## CanOz (8 March 2009)

Timmy said:


> US Daylight Savings starts at 2 am on the 2nd Sunday in March, thats March 8, 2009*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good news, it means the equity markets open at 9pm my time....more sleep.

CanOz


----------



## drsmith (9 March 2009)

They start early, and after Punxsutawney Phil declared another 6 weeks of winter back in early Feb.


----------



## CanOz (10 March 2014)

Daylight savings for the US and Canada has started, so the US markets are back on the menu for a while for some of us!


----------



## Happy2be (10 March 2014)

drsmith said:


> They start early, and after Punxsutawney Phil declared another 6 weeks of winter back in early Feb.




And again this year too!


----------

